# Some of my family.......



## dragon_ian_uk (Nov 21, 2006)

Was cold outside and I was bored..........

Eupalastrus campestratus (adult female)






Lasiodora polycuspulatus (adult female wasn't wanting to come out !!  )






Phormoictopus cancerides (adult female)






Aphonopelma bicoloratum (adult female)


----------



## dragon_ian_uk (Nov 21, 2006)

Lasiodora parahybana (freshly molted juv.)






Brachypelma smithi (another freshly molted juv)






Phormoictopus cancerides (another freshly molted juv)






Haplopelma minax (adult female)






Pterinochilus lugardi (sling)


----------



## dragon_ian_uk (Nov 21, 2006)

Cyclosterum fasciata (sub-adult male)


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you sure that C. fasciatum is male? Whats it's LS?

Very impressive colllection BTW, love the _campestratus_ and _cancerides_.


----------



## dragon_ian_uk (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, it's a male (it has very prominent tibial spurs, although they aren't
visible on that shot. I'll post another later). Legspan is about 3-3.5". 

I'll try and get some shots of the rest of the family put up but that might
take a while. There are a quite a few of them these days !!


----------



## ShadowBlade (Nov 21, 2006)

dragon_ian_uk said:


> Yeah, it's a male (it has very prominent tibial spurs, although they aren't
> visible on that shot. I'll post another later). Legspan is about 3-3.5".


Um, if it isn't mature. They don't get tibial spurs until after the ultimate molt. 

And they mature at like 2.5-3", very small.


----------



## dragon_ian_uk (Nov 21, 2006)

My bad, Mature male C. fasciata it is then.  







As you can see classic male pedipalp shape and distinct tibial spurs.
(just not a great photo though)


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pics, I love the A. bicoloratum


----------



## Halgeir (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful t's. I absolutely love the H. Minax and B. Smithi. Beautiful.


----------



## tarsier (Nov 21, 2006)

nice collection you got there


----------



## RottweilExpress (Jan 3, 2007)

What's the size on an adult Lasiodora polycuspulatus? Your's look kinda small for a Lasiodora.


----------



## stooka (Jan 3, 2007)

its Lasiodorides not Lasiodora


----------



## ikarus_black (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi, so i see that u own a Cyclosterum fasciata ..... well i just bought one, and am looking for a proper care sheet, so i hope u can help me with one.... or at least i wished to know at what heat and humidity u keep him (Cyclosterum fasciata )... thanks again!!!!


----------

